# My newest discoveries in (my) language



## Roi Marphille

Hi to all!
As most people here in WR, I love to learn new words, verbs, expressions...
Sometimes I'm learning new words even in my own language!
Same there?

What about if we let people know our last "discoveries" ?
...the newest words we have learned in our own language or in languages we are fluent with. 

It can be a nice thread.. 

Slts, 

Roi


----------



## VenusEnvy

Here is another interesting thread started in the Spanish forum:
Word of the day: Let's learn an unusual word!


----------



## Bobzinha

The expression "willy-nilly", translating from German (nolens volens) to English.


----------



## Roi Marphille

For me, 

In Castilian: "emprestar" 
SOURCE: WR Forums!  

In English: "the clap"  
SOURCE: a novel from C.Miret.


----------



## black magic woman

aqui en la costa colombiana cuando no hay jugo en el almuerzo decimos _JUGO DE TUBO_*que quiere decir agua ,que tal!!!!*


----------



## black magic woman

in english we could say pipe juice hahahaha


----------



## Outsider

English: _newfangled_ 
I found it in an online quiz, believe it or not.

Spanish: _fijarse_ 
WRF. We have a similar verb in Portuguese, but we don't seem to use it with the same sense, or as frequently.


----------



## Vanda

Roi

I loved your idea! 
In the beginning of this week I was rereading a classic novel
from a very famous Brazilian writer (Machado de Assis) and
came across this word:_ hégira_. As I'm proud of my vast
vocabulary I was astonished, because I even couldn't 
guess it by context. So the first thing I did when I arrived
at home was looking up the dictionary:
_hégira: [Fom arab. ha1ra (t), lit., 'emigração'_.]
In the figurative use (as it was used in the book): escape,
flight.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Today I learned a new word in my own language!
Catalan: *valona*.  It is the rounded plate placed in a extreme of a beam. It keeps the threads to remain in the beam instead of falling away. 
Source: in my job. 

New word for me in English: *kickback*
Source: the news


----------



## Gustavoang

black magic woman said:
			
		

> aqui en la costa colombiana cuando no hay jugo en el almuerzo decimos _JUGO DE TUBO_*que quiere decir agua ,que tal!!!!*


Lo mismo en Venezuela!

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavoang

'Nagüará is a very commun word in Venezuela... It's like "whoa!" in english, but It also has other meanings, for example:
"Qué casa tan grande!" -> "'Nagüará de casa tan grande!"
"Ese carro si es bonito" -> "'Nagüará de carro tan bonito"

It's also used to complain about something. For example, if your mom asks you to do her a favor and you are a bit lazy, your answer will be "'Nagüará de fastidio!" or "'Nagüará, siempre yo!".

If you google this word, you'll find more examples.

Some people also say "Unagüará!", actually, I've heard several times that It comes from "Una güara". As far as I know, Güaro(a) is someone from Lara State (in Venezuela). This word is very used there.

Enjoy this word!

Regards.

PS: Note that you have to pronounce the letter "u" between "'nag" and "ará": Nag*ü*ará.


----------



## Outsider

English: "sign" and "countersign".


----------



## Vanda

I've learned a new expression in English today from Panj:

bad cess


----------



## Gustavoang

Vanda said:
			
		

> I've learned a new expression in English today from Panj:
> 
> bad cess


Hi, Vanda.

What does it mean?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## GenJen54

I agree with Gustavoang. This thread would be much more useful to all if each contributor would kindly add the meaning and/or definition of their discovery, so then everyone could benefit from these wonderful "new acquisitions." 

Roi Marphille set the right example in his post about *Valona*. (even though he forgot to explain "kickback."  )


----------



## Vanda

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hi, Vanda.
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


 
Sorry , I thought I had mentioned it!

bad cess= falta de sorte

to be unlucky


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Yesterday I learned this Spanish word:

*ínterin *(meanwhile). I hadn't heard it before, but now I understand why *interino *means provisional, like *presidente interino *= acting president.


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

          Today, I've learned what I think will be my favorite word for quite some time.

quixotic - impractical in silly manner

Edher


----------



## Juca

Hi, Jorge!

Isn't it "Bitte korrigiere mich erbarmungslos"? 

Now, a little bit more serious: you've just connected two Portuguese words: "ínterim" and "interino". Thanks.

BTW, I think an excelent way to notice new Portuguese words is to read Spanish. Many usual words in Spanish have their counterparts in Portuguese, but are seldom used here in Brazil. Is the inverse also true?

Juca


----------



## Gustavoang

Hello everybody.

I know I said this previously, but I couldn't find my post:

Why don't we post our new discovery (or any word/phrase we'd like to share), by submitting a new thread?

This way, It would be easier to find this word/phrase in the title of a thread, than in the whole thread. Also take into account that in the WR dictionary, when you search for a word/phrase, the pages will also display the first 30 threads that contain this word/phrase.

What do you think about this?

Cheers.

Moderator Edit: I've merged Gustavo's other threads on the same topic into this thread for better cohesion.


----------



## zebedee

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Why don't we post our new discovery (or any word/phrase we'd like to share), by submitting a new thread?
> What do you think about this?


 
Hello Gustavo, 

I like your idea of encouraging people to write down new "discoveries" in their own language.

However I don't think opening a new thread for each new word is a very practical way of doing it here in the Culture Forum. 

The Culture Forum is for linguistic and cultural debate and discussion, rather than vocabulary. So if every new word discovered is posted in a separate thread, your project will lose its continuity and people won't understand what the discussion is about. They'll just see the word out of context and think it's in the wrong forum.

Let's just stick to one thread, what do you think?

Thanks for your cooperation,
zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Juca said:
			
		

> Isn't it "Bitte korrigiere mich erbarmungslos"?


 
That's singular. "Bitte korrigiert mich erbarmungslos" is plural. I'm talking to the whole German forum "crew", so I use the plural form.


----------



## badgrammar

I learned a new verb during travels back home this summer.  

It's actually a noun that has been "corrupted" and is now being used as a verb in AE:  

English: Officing.  To office.

As in: "I"m officing with Mr. Peters now" or "Joe and I used to office downtown", or "Who are you officing with these says?"

That really surprised me, but I heard it several times, so I guess it is slipping into common usage...


----------



## Gustavoang

Hello, zebedee.



			
				zebedee said:
			
		

> However I don't think opening a new thread for each new word is a very practical way of doing it here in the Culture Forum.
> 
> The Culture Forum is for linguistic and cultural debate and discussion, rather than vocabulary. So if every new word discovered is posted in a separate thread, your project will lose its continuity and people won't understand what the discussion is about. They'll just see the word out of context and think it's in the wrong forum.
> 
> Let's just stick to one thread, what do you think?



I agree with everything you said, but... What else can we do in order to make these "interesting" words/phrases easy to reach when doing a simple search on the site?

On the other hand, when I want to share a word or phrase with you... Which forum should I use? I ask this question because I know you're right when you say "They'll just see the word out of context and think it's in the wrong forum".

Best regards.


----------



## zebedee

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hello, zebedee.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said, but... What else can we do in order to make these "interesting" words/phrases easy to reach when doing a simple search on the site?
> 
> On the other hand, when I want to share a word or phrase with you... Which forum should I use? I ask this question because I know you're right when you say "They'll just see the word out of context and think it's in the wrong forum".
> 
> Best regards.


 
I'll answer you by PM to keep this thread free.


----------



## Vanda

I've  learned through orkut this word in English

outercourse (definitions in here)

because of an alleged affair involving the governor of California. Outercourse used to be called "strike out" and is anything that isn't intercourse.


----------



## Roi Marphille

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Roi Marphille set the right example in his post about *Valona*. (even though he forgot to explain "kickback."  )


yes, sorry.. 

English:
I learned "kickback" in the news. It was regarding the "oil for food" program of the United Nations. 
A "kickback" is a commercial bribe paid by a seller to a purchasing agent. BTW, I learned "bribe" not long time ago in a Dilbert comic. 

Today I learned another word in English: "beckon"
Source: the news 
WR definition: signal with the hands or nod. 

Thanks to all
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hoy en el trabajo, una compañera me ha dicho: _mejor no lo hago, porque después me haran chirigotas._
*Chirigotas ????*. No lo havia oido nunca! Ella me ha dicho que era una palabra muy común...
Definición RAE:
*chirigota**.*(De or. inc.; cf.port. _gíria_, jerga).*1.* f. Conjunto que en carnaval canta canciones humorísticas.
(group that in carnival sings humorous songs)

But my surprise It has arrived with the colloquial word for say "chirigota":
*2.* f. coloq. *cuchufleta.*
It sounds you? but it hasn't male gender... 
A+


----------



## E-J

Vanda said:
			
		

> In the beginning of this week I was rereading a classic novel from a very famous Brazilian writer (Machado de Assis) and
> came across this word:_ hégira_. As I'm proud of my vast
> vocabulary I was astonished, because I even couldn't
> guess it by context. So the first thing I did when I arrived
> at home was looking up the dictionary:
> _hégira: [Fom arab. ha1ra (t), lit., 'emigração'_.]
> In the figurative use (as it was used in the book): escape,
> flight.


 
Vanda, that's wonderful ... one of my favourite albums of all time is _Hejira _by Joni Mitchell, and finally you've helped me to understand the title 

An expression I learned today is "madd tite", which is apparently African-American Vernacular English and means "very good" or "really cool".


----------



## irisheyes0583

E-J said:
			
		

> Vanda, that's wonderful ... one of my favourite albums of all time is _Hejira _by Joni Mitchell, and finally you've helped me to understand the title
> 
> An expression I learned today is "madd tite", which is apparently African-American Vernacular English and means "very good" or "really cool".



I think it's just "mad tight"...  You can also say "mad cool", "mad hot" or "mad _____" that you want! Not sure on the spelling, though...


----------



## E-J

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I think it's just "mad tight"...


 
I believe all the variations are acceptable ... madd tite, mad tite, mad tight, madd tight ...


----------



## nycphotography

E-J said:
			
		

> I believe all the variations are acceptable ... madd tite, mad tite, mad tight, madd tight ...


 
I think the more wrong you spell it, the cooler it is (supposed to be).

Of couse, someone forgot to tell them that if you have to try to be cool, by definition, you aren't.


----------



## Alma Mater

Hello everybody!
I've been living in the UK for 5 months now and every day I learn new words and expressions, so i'll just give one or two examples:

"You're my guinea pig" refering to a person, which means, the object of my experiments, poorly translated perhaps, given the slang context. In portuguese can be translated as "És a minha cobaia".

Another one: "I'm going for a fag", meaning, smoke a cigarette. The only meaning I knew for this "fag" word was "gay". Another word I've learn was "jugs" as for jugs of water. Again, I had a diferent definition for "jugs". So, always learning. I get the notion that everyday I enrich my vocabulary and feel a little bit more at ease.

I'm sorry for any mistakes.

Cya!


----------



## E-J

Alma Mater said:
			
		

> Another one: "I'm going for a fag", meaning, smoke a cigarette. The only meaning I knew for this "fag" word was "gay". Another word I've learn was "jugs" as for jugs of water. Again, I had a diferent definition for "jugs". So, always learning. I get the notion that everyday I enrich my vocabulary and feel a little bit more at ease.


 
I see you're posting for the first time. Welcome to the forums, Alma Mater


----------



## Alma Mater

Hi, E-J! Thnx! 
I've been here before, but I finally decided to register today. I've been reading some posts and was truly impressed by the companionship around here.
Hope to stay for a long time and post a lot, too!


----------



## Fernando

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> The expression "willy-nilly", translating from German (nolens volens) to English.



Nolens volens is not German but Latin. It is used in Spanish and I assume that in every language.


----------



## Fernando

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> PS: Note that you have to pronounce the letter "u" between "'nag" and "ará": Nag*ü*ará.



For getting that result you need to get rid of the ¨"diéresis". "Naguará" is pronounced NAGUARÁ (with the U).


----------



## Outsider

Español: enhorabuena.


----------



## Outsider

Spanish and Catalan (and Basque?): guiri.


----------



## Like an Angel

Interesting thread!! I learn new words in my own language very often, so can you imagine in other ones?  Here is one that I've already learnt:

*pingüe**.*
(Del lat. _pinguis_).
*1.* adj. Craso, gordo, mantecoso.
*2.* adj. Abundante, copioso, fértil.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Roi Marphille

My new discoveries from today: 

In Catalan: 
*xerigot*: it is a liquid related to milk which it is used to make cheese, butter and stuff like that. 
Source: a conversation with friends when having lunch, talking about "quallada" (Spanish:cuajada)

In English: 
*bellyful*, the expression "to have a bellyful of.." being fed up..etc..
Source: a book from M.Houellebecq. Then a thread in WR.

salut,
Roi


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Bueno, más que un descubrimiento de una palabra, hace poco me hablaron de un dialecto que se utiliza en los Estados Unidos, el AAVE! La cosa se compica, me encanta! jeje (cuando digo la cosa me refiero al hecho de aprender)

Un ejemplo de este dialecto sería: 

Aw shucks, me'am. 'Twern nuthin' (Ay, Señora, para nada.) Increíble!!!  

'Twern nuthin' - It wasn't nothing - It wasn't anything - De nada/para nada

Aw shucks - Se dice "aw shucks" cuando se pone con verguenza o humilde. 

Me'am - Ma'am - Madame - Señora

(JazzbyChas and VenusEnvy, gracias!)


Saludos 

Mei


----------



## LV4-26

The whole family was playing a game today and my youngest son (18) won fairly easily. He said something I'd never heard before and which made me laugh _
"Je vous ai foutu la misère."_
(meaning something like _I beat you flat_ - literaly : I put you the misery)

Note : we usually say _foutre la branlée/la pâtée_ in the same sense, but _la misère_ was new to me.


----------



## Isotta

Several months ago, when I was curious about its etymology, I learnt that "wazoo" is vulgar. I had no idea. All my life I had considered it merely "colorful."

Z.


----------



## shenley

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> Today, I've learned what I think will be my favorite word for quite some time.
> 
> quixotic - impractical in silly manner
> 
> Edher


I like it too. But one can be impractical without being quixotic. To be quixotic you  need to  be impractical in the service of high ideals.


----------



## kiro

shenley said:
			
		

> I like it too. But one can be impractical without being quixotic. To be quixotic you need to be impractical in the service of high ideals.


Like the literary character from whose name the word in English is derived.


----------



## Laia

*quina malastrugança!* (quina mala sort)
= bad luck


----------



## Roi Marphille

*Ninou* = another version of New Year's Eve in Catalan 
I radomly saw this word in a dictionary. Normally we say: _*Cap d'any*_ meaning this. There is an open thread about it. 
I really like it and I compromise to use it from now on.


----------



## Hakro

I learn a new word of my own language (Finnish) practically every Tuesday. In my newspaper they have every Tuesday a "language column" where words and expressions are explained. Yesterday it was about St. Stephen's day and how this martyr became a horseman. The new words I learn here are mostly old words.

New words of foreign languages I learn every day, but it doesn't matter if I don't remember the word tomorrow. The best way to remember it is to use it actively when you have learned it for the first time.


----------



## Vanda

*English*. I've learned this word today. So funny! Feel like going to use it everyday.......

*sesquipedalian *\ses-kwuh-puh-DAYL-yuhn\, adjective:
   1. Given to or characterized by the use of long words.
   2. Long and ponderous; having many syllables.
_ noun_:     A long word.


----------



## Outsider

español: recopilación


----------



## Like an Angel

*Petimetre = dandy*, although the RAED accept *dandi*, I think the correct word to say dandy in Spanish is petimetre, but who am I to say so?


----------



## Vanda

Olericultura (Pt) = olericulture (En) =
 
the cultivation of vegetables for the home or market.


----------



## cuchuflete

Me encanta la palabra archipámpano.


----------



## siljam

Pues a mí me gusta "anticonstitucionalísimamente". Es laaarga laaarga.


----------



## Mutichou

siljam said:
			
		

> Pues a mí me gusta "anticonstitucionalísimamente". Es laaarga laaarga.


It sounds like the longest word in French, "anticonstitutionnellement".


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

        Acabo de aprender la palabra "tiquismiquis" gracias a Jose Saramago. Que segun en el diccionario dice que significa una persona muy melindrosa que, como decimos en Mexico, le hace el fuchi a todo. Que tan frequente se usa esta palabra en, me imagino, Espana? Acaso ya es una palabra anticuada que solo se escucha de las bocas chimuelas de los abuelos?

Edher


----------



## Laia

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> Acabo de aprender la palabra "tiquismiquis" gracias a Jose Saramago. Que segun en el diccionario dice que significa una persona muy melindrosa que, como decimos en Mexico, le hace el fuchi a todo. Que tan frequente se usa esta palabra en, me imagino, Espana? Acaso ya es una palabra anticuada que solo se escucha de las bocas chimuelas de los abuelos?
> 
> Edher


 
  "tiquismiquis" se usa muchoooo
Un tiquismiquis es la típica persona que tiene mil manías, que a todo le ve pegas, que todo tiene que ser cómo él/ella quiere...


----------



## cuchuflete

Laia said:
			
		

> "tiquismiquis" se usa muchoooo
> Un tiquismiquis es la típica persona que tiene mil manías, que a todo le ve pegas, que todo tiene que ser cómo él/ella quiere...


  Esta explicación me hace pensar en una palabra algo anticuada en inglés...fussbudget.  (fusspot   http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?dict=CALD&key=31872&ph=on
 noun [C] (US ALSO *fussbudget*) INFORMAL
a person who is often dissatisfied and complains about things that are not important)


----------



## Vanda

In English:
*epigone,*  noun:
   An inferior imitator, especially of some distinguished writer,
   artist, musician, or philosopher.


----------



## lampiao

Just yesterday I heard the word «compelido» (compelled), which I had never heard in pt, however I had heard its english version. I didn't know there was a pt version.


----------



## blancalaw

I don't know if I am off topic, but one word I learned in Spanish was one of the most difficult for me to pronounce.

*tácteca*

I had to repeat that word 100 times in order to master it.  I would say tateca, taqueta, tateta ect.

Another hard expression for me was "*deja que te toque*".  Wow, what a mouthfull.


----------



## Roi Marphille

blancalaw said:
			
		

> I don't know if I am off topic, but one word I learned in Spanish was one of the most difficult for me to pronounce.
> 
> *tácteca*
> 
> I had to repeat that word 100 times in order to master it. I would say tateca, taqueta, tateta ect.
> 
> Another hard expression for me was "*deja que te toque*". Wow, what a mouthfull.


ups, what's a _tácteca_?


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> ups, what's a _tácteca_?


 
Maybe she wanted to say_ táctica_... could be?


----------



## Outsider

Spanish: _rebuznar_.


----------



## Vanda

English:
 titivate (verb) = to smarten up; to spruce up.
Titivate  is perhaps from tidy + the quasi-Latin ending -vate.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Vanda said:
			
		

> English:
> titivate (verb) = to smarten up; to spruce up.
> Titivate is perhaps from tidy + the quasi-Latin ending -vate.


wow!   same here. 
Obrigado Vanda!


----------



## Laia

Reading a novel, I've just seen:

"Li havia costat Déu i ajut trobar un parell de cartes al director intel·ligents"

So I think "Costar Déu i ajut" means something like "To be difficult".


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Reading a novel, I've just seen:
> 
> "Li havia costat Déu i ajut trobar un parell de cartes al director intel·ligents"
> 
> So I think "Costar Déu i ajut" means something like "To be difficult".



Sure! That's what it means.  Even God did need help! 

Mei


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese word
Parlar = parolar = to prattle

I had no idea that we had _parlar_ as a Pt word. Yes, I´ve always used parlar but as in the Italian word, then I´ve discovered that we have this word as a Pt one too, but with the meaning as above.


----------



## Vanda

PT - *mirífico* - from latim _mirif__ì__cus,a,um_ 'admirável, maravilhoso' = admirable, wonderful,  worth admiring, extremely beautiful.


----------



## danielfranco

Because I hardly know a thing about the correct grammar of any language and all its technical terms, it took me a while (weeks!) to figure out what was the correct translation of this English word in Spanish (my mother tongue):
"oxymoron", the conjunction of two contradictory terms...



Ready?
"oxímoron"
Argh! 
Thanks, WR!


----------



## lizzeymac

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> yes, sorry..
> 
> English:
> I learned "kickback" in the news. It was regarding the "oil for food" program of the United Nations.
> A "kickback" is a commercial bribe paid by a seller to a purchasing agent. BTW, I learned "bribe" not long time ago in a Dilbert comic.
> 
> Today I learned another word in English: "beckon"
> Source: the news
> WR definition: signal with the hands or nod.
> 
> Thanks to all
> Roi



Hi Roi
There is more to the definition of *beckon*.  
It is used most often in the context of gesturing to someone _to come to you_. 
It can be used figuratively: _an object calls to someone_,  attracts their attention - example: On a hot day the cool water of the lake beckons, after a long day at work my soft bed beckons.


----------



## Vanda

I was reading the Spanish forum and came across a new word in my own language :
*díscolo *(Spanish and Portuguese) - _adjetivo_ disobedient, unruly .From
Greek  _dyskolos_, and late Latin _dyscolu._


----------



## linguist786

I learnt the word "bhavishya" meaning "future" today, in Gujarati. I've never used it before! - it's too "suddhar" (standard Gujarati) for me.


----------



## Krümelmonster

My latest discovery in German:
If a person is 28 or 29 years old you say he is "Ende Zwanzig" (end twenty). 
Following this system you could say that me being 19 years old I am "Ende zehn"!!! (and my cousin being nine years old is "Ende null" though?)
Well, does not make much sence, but I found it funny when discovering it...


----------



## Sofia29

Yo tengo un cuaderno con índice, en donde anoto todas las palabras nuevas que aprendo en castellano, con su definición.

No me acuerdo cuál es la última que anoté, pero acá va una elegida al azar:

*Vexilología*: disciplina que estudia las banderas, pendones y estandartes.


----------



## Vanda

This time, it has been in English.
*ingirt *= To encircle; to gird; to engirt.
(I couldn't find the etymology)


----------



## Cereth

Spanish: *Meseta *(" laboratory bench")..
English: *Check (*related to chess...I know is silly, but I have never played chess so I didn´t know it referes to "jaque mate").
Japanese: *Hikikomori (*a person pulled away from society, confined) a phenomenon related to Asperger´s syndrome or Schizoid Personality disorder.
*Saiyuuki:* Japanese word Which means journey to the west (related to the famous chinese story).


----------



## rsweet

Many of the new words I love come into English from another language because the American/English world view has no word to express a certain idea.

I love the word *wabi-sabi*, which is now used in English but origianally came from Japanese.

Wabi-sabi is a beauty of things imperfect, impermanent, and incomplete.

It is the beauty of things modest and humble.

It is the beauty of things unconventional.


----------



## zebedee

Cereth said:


> English: *Check (*related to chess...I know is silly, but I have never played chess so I didn´t know it referes to "jaque mate").



Just to split hairs, *check *refers to "jaque" and *checkmate *is "jaque mate".


----------



## Heba

One word I thought never existed in an Arabic dictionary is *أدباب *. Never heard or read it before coming to this forum.


----------



## Vanda

Heba and the word is????


----------



## Heba

*أدباب* (adbab) is one of the plural forms of the word *دب* (dubb) which means ''bear''. I have always thought that *دببة* (debabah) was the only correct plural form. But a discussion was opened in the Arabic forum which lead me to look the word (dubb) up in the dictionary. Under the entry of (dubb) I found adbab.

It is quite uncommon , but at least I know that it exists .


----------



## Outsider

Ciruela. En Portugués, hay la palabra _ceroulas_, pero tiene un significado completamente diferente.


----------



## Vanda

In Portuguese : *trouxe-mouxe* - from Spanish:  a troche y moche.
Usage - in an idiom: a trouxe-mouxe = in a chaotic, messy way.


----------



## emma42

1   That the verb "to swelter" can be used transitively.

2   The etymology of "dollar" - (Ger t(haler), short for Joachimsthaler because first coined at the silver mines             in  Joachimsthal (Joamchim's dale) in Bohemia).


----------



## treulen

Gustavoang said:


> PS: Note that you have to pronounce the letter "u" between "'nag" and "ará": Nag*ü*ará.


 
Gustavoang: La diéresis (los puntitos sobre la u) sólo se usan para que ésta suene cuando va seguida de "e" o "i", no de "a"... si no, "agua" debería escribirse "agüa".


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I've always wondered about how an infinitive is equivalent to "que"+subjunctive in Spanish, and now I know how it works thanks to the Portuguese personal infinitive!


----------

